# mice that you can hear the ultrasonic vocalizations of



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

So I have a mouse now which makes ultrasonic vocalizations in the human-audible range. Also I have not been able to find scientific literature on the kind of vocalization. It sounds like random chatter and echolocation. I am very sure that the sounds he makes are not meant to be human-audible, because I have listened to a lot of ultrasonic rat chatter and no other mouse ever makes those noises.

Here you can get a more solid impression how the chatter sounds like: 




Here is a video of the mouse: 




Here is an image of the most prominent sound in the video:










I will receive two bat detector kids soon and listen to all the other mice I have. They just downscale frequencies to the human-audible range. I am really excited about that.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I would suspect a respiratory infection if I heard any of my mice like that and one that was not detected earlier


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, but maybe it is old age?

It doesn't sound sick to me (I have heard other mice on youtube which sounded sick) and it seems to be linearly progressive. 1.5 month ago or so I already thought I could hear him faintly. I doubt that any respiratory infection progresses in this manner. The other mice are not sick and there is nothing around that could have made them sick.


----------

